# Beach Cart Build



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Not sure if this is the best place to ask, but will start here. I am one of those goofy tourists that come to invade the beach and like to build random things that some times work and some time don't. Well after getting into more beach surf fishing and love it. My question after looking at the site for a while is about building a cart to carry fishing gear as well as 10 people worth of random crap and beach toys. I think I may try and copy the set up on here with the pvc set up (Linkovich style- nice by the way). My main concern is money and travel as we will only use it a couple weeks a year, so I may design a way to get the wheels off easily. Now for my question for all of you that live in the land of the sand. I am thinking of the power wheels, but read where it can bog down in the sand, would you think a 4 wheel set up would work better? 2 wheels on each side on the same axle (effectively doubling each wheel). Or has anybody tried golf cart tires? i have 2 spare sitting around. They are considerably heavier, but spread weight out on other surfaces. I know the wheeleez are the best, but for what we will use it for, I really don't want one that high quality (or price). What about smaller pneumatic tires. I have found some that are 4.5 inches wide, but that seems like not big enough to stay on top of the sand. What about drag type set ups? Anybody got any ideas other than i am an idiot?! Thanks for the help.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Luke,

From my experience with the power wheels and pneumatic tires weight is definately not your friend. You said you arewanting to make somethingfor carry fishing tackle and 10 people worth of stuff. That adds up quick. 

I used a set of pneumatic tires from harbor freight on a kayak cart I built once. I bought the widest ones they had. They worked pretty good for pulling just the weight of the kayak. But when I loaded the kayak down with all my beach shark fishing gear and cooler we basically ended up carrying the kayak all the way down the beach instead of rolling it. The pneumatics just didn't provided enough float across the sand. Which is why I opted for the power wheels this last time around, they seem to give more floatation.

The biggest problem withpower wheelsis they have no hub or bearings, so when they are weighted down in the sand they try to drag rather than roll. I've actually thought about trying to double up the wheels or maybe do 2 in the front and 2 in the rear to distribute the weight a little better, but instead I just learned to pack lighter. Which ever tires you go with you'll probably make life easier by making multiple trips rather than trying to carry everything at once.

Hope this helps out.


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Well you have hit the nail on the head with the more trips. With having to bring it down there, and actually having 8 adults and 2 kids, while we won't all be headed to the beach at the exact same time, it would be nice to have everything in one spot and be able to get it down there, but with that many people, you can make one trip with everyone carrying something and get it done too. I am just trying to make things easier and spend and weekend in the garage playing! I don't want t build something ELSE to have to carry. 

I have gotten pretty good at coarrying 4 rods and tackle, ( hold 2 of them between your bicep and chest with tacklebox in that hand, one of the hooks in a hand or finger dragging rod number 3, and run rod number 4 through the handle of the icechest, and if additional stability is required, you can always hook yourself with that rod as well.) 

We will get something figured out, but it is worth asking anyway!


----------

